# Leicester reptile meeting Saturday 14th jan (NEW LOCATION)



## Leicester Reptile meeting (Oct 3, 2011)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *NEW LOCATION*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 14th January 2012* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for * Pythons, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor with the details so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!!

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Me: Kalatoa retic
Adam: Surprises as normal but hopefully a western hognose for me to drool over.
Purple d: carpets/morelia


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

heyyyyy, me and sian shall be there again. my last time before im a dad . unfortunately not had any of our six months yet and the hatchlings from adam still a little too small i reckon.

you have a retic april? awesome.

see ya ll there


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Bet you're excited!

Yeah, he's just a baby though really, an 04/11.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Hopefully will be there. Can bring my little fella for a while though.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatter said:


> Hopefully will be there. Can bring my little fella for a while though.


It'll be lovely to see you again


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

*Can't bring my little on though. xD March+ i can though.

It'll be great to see you too April. xD
It's not looking good on the boa front, i'm not planning on getting one at all anymore, no room. xD


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatter said:


> *Can't bring my little on though. xD March+ i can though.
> 
> It'll be great to see you too April. xD
> It's not looking good on the boa front, i'm not planning on getting one at all anymore, no room. xD


Get a dwarf. You can meet mine in February


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Even a dwarf, i can't really house. I was thinking of getting a 50l RUB rack, capable of 14 snakes but...


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatter said:


> Even a dwarf, i can't really house. I was thinking of getting a 50l RUB rack, capable of 14 snakes but...


Ah well, gives you something to aim for in the future  And it means you'll have more time to decide what you want and plan for it


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like I might finally make a meet again April! Can you put me on the list, not too sure what I'll be bringing yet though - it will fit the rules of the night though of course.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

as it wasn't in the snake section I totally missed this! 

see you on the 14th!


----------



## Theegrimrobe (Oct 16, 2010)

good to know we have an address to go to now - im looking forward to it already 

april - the shop i get my frozen from have a baby western hognose in atm - its tiny (as in not big enough for sale yet) but it is very cute


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I shall try to make this.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Me: Kalatoa retic
> Adam: Surprises as normal but hopefully a western hognose for me to drool over.
> Purple d: carpets/morelia


plus

Alfonzo: snake 
yay! Missed ya

By the way all, it IS in the snake section too.
Do need to update my sig :blush:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd bring something but I aint got the money extra to waste on a taxi and kiara's being somewhat of a bi-polar nut-case. :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all
Your host this month will be my co-organiser Adam of ac snakes. I am sorry to say that I feel much too ill to attend.
I know you'll miss me, but try to have fun.
For those that are more disappointed that they won't get to see my little retic, I'll bring him in march.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

benji is added to the list with a burn and a royal.

Sorry I won't be there all


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Never mind missing you April, I was looking forward to meeting your Kalatoa Retic! Only kidding - hope you feel better soon.

Just me tonight as well. Mel is doing a quiz and Katrina is out in Bedford (she has split up with her b/f as well, so he wouldn't have been there either.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Never mind missing you April, I was looking forward to meeting your Kalatoa Retic! Only kidding - hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Just me tonight as well. Mel is doing a quiz and Katrina is out in Bedford (she has split up with her b/f as well, so he wouldn't have been there either.


I'll bring the kalatoa in march mate 

Sorry to hear that. Who got custody of the Christmas kingsnake?


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

I won't be there either since my parents don't wanna come out.

Hope you get well soon April.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

hope you feel better soon April!

so what snakes are going tonight?!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

:flrt:


morning-star said:


> hope you feel better soon April!
> 
> so what snakes are going tonight?!


Thanks for the well wishes all 

have a look through the thread, too head fuzzy to relist.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> I'll bring the kalatoa in march mate
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Who got custody of the Christmas kingsnake?


Look forward to the kalatoa.

Not sure about the Cali King. I'm still looking after it. I might see if Katrina wants me to give her the money for him. He's a lovely snake.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Look forward to the kalatoa.
> 
> Not sure about the Cali King. I'm still looking after it. I might see if Katrina wants me to give her the money for him. He's a lovely snake.


Hehe, king snakes have so much character


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

ignore me


----------

